# I dont know what to do with my guppies



## ninjastar (Mar 1, 2010)

Well I was just cleaning the tank and I notice these small swimming things and it was samll guppies. What do I do with them? I only have 1 tank and its a 60 gallon tank with other fish in there like koi,mollies, and a pleco. What do I do? I want to save them all. If I buy alot of fake plants or give them a place to hide will it save them? What should I do?


----------



## 064nuno (Feb 26, 2010)

i have a bunch of guppies and so i had to put them in another tank because my angel fish would have some good feedings. i bought a marineland 5 gallon tank and i have them inside of it now. i will keep a few and the rest i will sell to my local fish guy. so if you want to keep them you can #1 put a bunch of hiding places like plants or #2 get a small tank to put them in. a small tank would be better that way if one of your fish get ill later you can use that as a hospital tank 

Miguel


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

plants can help save some of them, but if you want to save all of them, get a small tank, fill it with some water from the tank they came from, and start doing weekly (or even daily if you can) water changes and feeding them three times a day. put some live plants like java moss in with them (java moss and java fern are both low light plants, nothing special is needed) so they can get extra nutrients from the microorganisms living on the plant. if you don't do (at least)weekly water changes and feed them multiple times a day, they probably will become stunted or grow very slowly.

I hope i helped and i wish you the best of luck!


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

I got baby platy's and what I did was... I bought a perforated (with holes) tank divider and cut/folded it into a small box looking with the with top open and I hung it inside my main tank. That way the temperature of the water would be the same so I didnt have to buy a new heater, filter, tank and etc.


----------



## allllien (Apr 6, 2012)

You can also use a breeding net / isolation net in the main tank with the fry inside -it has net walls so the water can flow through easily. You can buy them at most aquarium or pet shops.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry this is off topic of the baby guppies but, koi shouldn't be housed with tropical fish as they need different requiments and they also will get too big for that tank and hopefully you don't have a common pleco as that will as well


----------



## allllien (Apr 6, 2012)

SuckMyCichlids said:


> Sorry this is off topic of the baby guppies but, koi shouldn't be housed with tropical fish as they need different requiments and they also will get too big for that tank and hopefully you don't have a common pleco as that will as well


Its an old thread, so I don't know if they still have the fish or not, but it's a common thing when you haven't kept livebearers before (and suddenly end up with fry) so just thought I'd mention about the net traps anyway for anyone else who might be reading.. 

I don't know what Plecos require temperature wise (can they be kept in cold water or not?), but guppies and Mollies can do well in an unheated tank, so keeping them in with baby koi would probably be ok if it's an unheated tank, at least until the koi got big enough to eat the guppies.

If the tank is heated though, the koi shouldn't be in there. As SuckMyCichlids mentioned, koi and a common Pleco will outgrow any average sized tank in no time.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Growth rates aside, even if koi aren't carnivores, in a tank, they would end up eating all the smaller fish anyway. It 's not the baby guppies I'd worry about, it's the adults that would be doomed.


----------



## allllien (Apr 6, 2012)

Does seem like a very odd combination.


----------



## guppycrazy (Apr 11, 2012)

hi 
i have small guppies before they are called guppy fry now i know you only have one tank now plastic plants are good but do you have a plastic tub you can try and get them into it and unfortunatley a small percentage of guppy fry no matter how hard you try will die sorry!!!!!!


----------

